# VK | We're hiring



## Stroodlepuff (24/7/18)

Hi Guys

We have 3 exciting new positions opening up at Vape King Soon, see below for details:


​Position 1:
*Store Manager - Benoni
Eligibility:* Male or Female no younger than 24 with own transport, Fluent in English & Afrikaans
*Skills: *Sales, Good people skills, outgoing, great management skills
*Experience: *Retail experience is necessary and Management experience is a plus
*What are we looking for:*

Enthusiastic individual.
Responsible and punctual individual
Knowledge of Vaping from beginner to enthusiast
Extensive Coil building knowledge
Knowledge of mechanical and regulated devices
Self motivated and hard working individual
A flare for sales
A Neat and system orientated individual

*What the position entails:*


Management of a Vape King Retail Store
Assisting with walk in customers
Assisting with stock takes on a weekly basis
Reporting directly to the regional Manager
Ensuring customer satisfaction with their in-store experiences
General cleanliness of the store
Enthusiasm and helpfulness when dealing with customers
Coil building for customers
Trouble shooting with devices
Stock ordering and ensuring the store is efficiently stocked at all times
Daily Cash up and reporting
Overseeing other staff members in the store and enforcing the ethos of Vape King
Stationary ordering
May be required to do stock collections from the warehouse
Occasional warehouse stock takes.

Salary to be discussed - 3 month probation period.
Training will be provided on our in-house systems, including point of sale, returns policies and reward points systems.

Apply here


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/7/18)

Position 2:

*Designation* Front of house sales
*Category* Retail Sales
*Eligibility* Male or Female, 18 and older, Fluent in English & Afrikaans
*Skills* Sales, Good people skills, outgoing
*Experience* None
*Salary* TBD
*Location* Benoni

*What are we looking for:*



Enthusiastic individual
Responsible and punctual individual
Knowledge of Vaping from beginner to enthusiast
Extensive Coil building knowledge
Knowledge of mechanical and regulated devices
Self motivated and hard working individual
A flare for sales
A Neat and system orientated individual

*What the position entails:*


Working retail at a new store in Benoni
Assisting with walk in customers
Assisting with stock takes on a weekly basis
Reporting directly to the store manager
Ensuring customer satisfaction with their in-store experiences
General cleanliness of the store
Enthusiasm and helpfulness when dealing with customers
Occasional coil building for customers
Occasional trouble shooting with devices
Ensuring testers are full and in alphabetical order at all times
May be required to travel between branches
May be required to do stock collections from the warehouse
Occasional warehouse stock takes.
Training will be provided on our in-house systems, including point of sale, live help and reward points systems.

Apply here


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/7/18)

Position 3:

*Designation* Front of house sales
*Category* Retail Sales
*Eligibility* Male or Female, 18 and older
*Skills* Sales, Good people skills, outgoing
*Experience* None
*Salary* TBD
*Location* Illovo, Jhb

*What are we looking for:*



Enthusiastic individual
Responsible and punctual individual
Knowledge of Vaping from beginner to enthusiast
Extensive Coil building knowledge
Knowledge of mechanical and regulated devices
Self motivated and hard working individual
A flare for sales
A Neat and system orientated individual

*What the position entails:*


Working retail at a new store in Benoni
Assisting with walk in customers
Assisting with stock takes on a weekly basis
Reporting directly to the store manager
Ensuring customer satisfaction with their in-store experiences
General cleanliness of the store
Enthusiasm and helpfulness when dealing with customers
Occasional coil building for customers
Occasional trouble shooting with devices
Ensuring testers are full and in alphabetical order at all times
May be required to travel between branches
May be required to do stock collections from the warehouse
Occasional warehouse stock takes.
Training will be provided on our in-house systems, including point of sale, live help and reward points systems. 

Apply here


----------

